# Riding lessons / riding schools in surrey - Leatherhead area



## Patchfoal (22 September 2013)

Hi all,
I've done a post before about riding schools around the Leatherhead area but I am yet to have a lesson somewhere still .

After 2 years of riding at a yard that wasn't very professional, and then buying a horse that didn't work out right - my confidence is now next to nothing! 

So I'm posting this in the new riders section as I want to know if anyone has just started to ride having lessons at somewhere that they could suggest I try or if someone has been having lessons at a yard for years?! 

I just want want to go to a professional and caring yard, who really dedicate their time to you in a lesson. I don't really want to spend more than £40/50 and really need the lesson to be at the weekend. Every yard I seem to have messaged quite local only do private lessons on the odd week day which I don't really understand. The longer I leave it the more I think I will never end up getting back on a horse, but I miss it so much...just had a lot of bad luck!!!! 

Any my information would be hugely appreciated!!! Thanks xxx


----------



## harryo'brien (23 September 2013)

Hi Patchfoal

I shared the frustration of not being able to find a yard that offered lessons at the weekend!

Have you tried Bridleways Equestrian Centre in Bookham?

http://www.bridlewaysequestriancentre.co.uk/

The website is a bit out of date I think - I believe its £30 for a 30min lesson or £35 for a 45min lesson which is very reasonable. The lady that owns the yard is called Sally and is extremely friendly.


----------



## harryo'brien (23 September 2013)

I should have added, I have lessons here at the weekend so they definitely do weekend lessons!


----------



## Patchfoal (25 September 2013)

Thanks for that. Do they have many riding school horses as their website says small riding school? I want to go somewhere that i can progress and ride various horses as i progress more.


----------

